# [SOLVED???]agetty nie wstaje - brak konsoli.

## Jacekalex

Witam

Od co najmniej dwóch dni mam dziwny objaw w systemie: nie mogę się zalogować w konsoli, nie ma normalnego pytania o login i hasło, tak, jakby init nie odpalał konsol.

To jest o tyle dziwne, ze nie robiłem żadnych szalonych aktualizacji, a wszystko działało wcześniej.

Zauwazyłem sprawę - przy kompilacji kernela, kiedy chciałem zainstalować ster do nvidii.

Przed wyłączeniem kompa - po zmianach w grubie, zapomniałem wywalić xorg.conf.

Po uruchomieniu na nowym jaju, xorg nie znalazł steru nvidii, i gdm wywalił błąd.

Myśle no problem, chcę się logować - myślę - wyłączyć xdm, zainstalować sterownik do karty i po krzyku.

A tu o zalogowaniu mowy nie ma.

Objaw wystepuje zarówno na kernelu 2.6.35 bez żadnych patchy, jak i na 2.6.34 z łatami zen i imq.

kernele "Vaniliowe", grsecurity ani paxa nie posiadają, domyślny profil bezpieczeństwa - apparmor - jeszcze nie skonfigurowany.

I mam wrazenie, że kernel nie ma z tym chyba wiele wspólnego, w czasie startu wyświetla wszystko prawidłowo, pisać na konsoli mogę, mysz konsolowa działa (gpm), tylko nie mogę się zalogować.

Po odpaleniu -  zalogowaniu przez gdm, gnome-terminal chodzi normalnie, więc problem z powłoką bash to też nie jest.

W logach nic ciekawego nie zaważyłem.

Consolekit wstaje normalnie:

```
(System) localhost #/etc/init.d/consolekit restart

 * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping ConsoleKit daemon ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...                                         [ ok ]

 #  * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...      [ ok ]

```

mój emerge --info: http://wklej.org/id/378336/

Żeby bylo śmieszniej, na drugiej partycji mam też Gentoo, z pewną liczba błędów (partycja laboratoryjna - zajęta w 96%) - i tam wszystko dziala normalnie (mam na myśli konsolę)

Jak rozjaśnić ten problem?

Bo przyznam - pierwszy raz widzę taki numer.

EDYTA:

Wygląda na to - że tu ktoś ma identyczny problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836312-highlight-agetty.html

EDYTA2:

Udało mi się przywrócić logowanie w konsoli

 następująco

```
~ # killall -9 console-kit-daemon

~ # /etc/init.d/hald start

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                 [ ok ]
```

Ale dalej nie wiem - jak zrobić, żeby automatycznie wstawały przy starcie systemu.

Ale do rozwiązania jest już niedaleko.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

EDYTA3:

Samo się zepsuło, samo się naprawiło, na razie działa.

Problem zniknął podczas przebudowy bibliotek poprzez

```
revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5 
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

